# MMBH III in Florida - HOTEL SUMMARY



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will post shortly the three best options I have found.
This thread will help keep it in focus and not get lost in all the pages from the main thread.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Embassy Suites Hotel*
Boca Raton, FL
561-994-8200

About 15 minutes north of TW.
Rate of *$189.*

Sounds high but it is February in Florida.
Snowbirds everywhere!!!
They have a GREAT full order FREE Breakfast.
Cocktails free from 5:30 to 7:00.
Two rooms.
Can be a bedroom with a double bed or a king size.
The living room has a pull out sofa bed.
Not a bad rate or deal if you team up with someone

*Best Western*
Deerfield Beach, FL
954-570-8888

Rate of $169 but after talking to the sales manager for a while, she reduced it to *$135.95*.
It is a two room suit, slightly smaller than the Embassy Suites rooms.
5 minutes from TW
Free shuttle to the beach every hour
Restaurant and bar on premises
No free breakfast but said she can work something in

*Comfort Suites*
Sister property to Best Western
Deerfield Beach, FL

One room suite with partition
Rate of $165 reduced to *$129.95*
Breakfast included
Sister property so can access what I listed above for Best Western

Do we narrow this list down to two or one?
Do we leave as is?
Don't think it will affect the rates but I did give them a ball park figure of 30 rooms, guessing.
Please post thoughts.
*Please don't call any property yet until I have a chance to get back to them.*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Please have your name in *bold* if you will be needing a room. If you are rooming with someone, please indicate with whom.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. *Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!)
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Please have your name in *bold* if you will be needing a room. If you are rooming with someone, please indicate with whom.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. *Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Please have your name in bold if you will be needing a room. If you are rooming with someone, please indicate with whom.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*20 and 21* Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RenoB...if you snore...and I snore...maybe that means we should split a room!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Carlos I plan on coming with my girl but I wont know for sure until later. Is that going to cause a big problem. Thats why I havent posted my name yet, but i dont want to miss out on a good deal.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

tchariya said:


> RenoB...if you snore...and I snore...maybe that means we should split a room!


pm sent!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Carlos I plan on coming with my girl but I wont know for sure until later. Is that going to cause a big problem. Thats why I havent posted my name yet, but i dont want to miss out on a good deal.


Booker,
February in South Florida is tough. Really tough.
That is the peak of our peak.
You wait too long, you won't find a room or, more likely, you will find it but the rates will have gone way higher due to demand.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt) 
*11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*20 and 21* Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Updated for all of us who got "un-bolded" by Dave!! :r



RenoB said:


> Please have your name in *bold* if you will be needing a room. If you are rooming with someone, please indicate with whom.
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> ...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

IMPORTANT

Those that book the Best Western, it is literally a half mile down one street and a half mile down the other from TW.
If you would like, there is a service used by my wife's hotel (Embassy Suites) that can provide a car pool over to TW.
I would need to know how many would want this and we can look into making arrangements as the time gets closer.
Same goes if any/all end up at one of the other two properties I have listed, which are further away.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Blueface said:


> *Please don't call any property yet until I have a chance to get back to them.*





Blueface said:


> Those that book the Best Western, it is literally a half mile down one street and a half mile down the other from TW.


What are you saying Carlos? Should we be booking one of the hotels you've listed? Or are we waiting for something?

I know I would like to avoid renting a car if possible. So I'd be interested in any shuttles or friendly lifts as well.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RenoB said:


> What are you saying Carlos? Should we be booking one of the hotels you've listed? Or are we waiting for something?
> 
> I know I would like to avoid renting a car if possible. So I'd be interested in any shuttles or friendly lifts as well.


Me too...i'm with RenoB!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I plan on getting back to the hotels late this week.
Would like to narrow down to one or two and provide them our CS as info for group rates.
Hold on still.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tchariya said:


> Me too...i'm with RenoB!


Worse comes to worse you can stay in the Man Cave.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

*taps feet patiently......*


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey , Where and when ? A herf in Florida , YEAH !!! 
I must always be the last to know :z Count me in , I'll get Fred ( Fredster ) to go too . I just need to know the details on the herf .

Mike


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

bassrocker said:


> Hey , Where and when ? A herf in Florida , YEAH !!!
> I must always be the last to know :z Count me in , I'll get Fred ( Fredster ) to go too . I just need to know the details on the herf .
> 
> Mike


2/7 Pre herf
2/8 Herf

Tobacco World
Deerfield Beach, FL

Hotel information under different thread.
Please add yourself to the list of attendees on this thread.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Worse comes to worse you can stay in the Man Cave.





tchariya said:


> *taps feet patiently......*


:r

Did someone say Man Cave?

:r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RenoB said:


> :r
> 
> Did someone say Man Cave?
> 
> :r


there it is!!!!!


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

Please have your name in bold if you will be needing a room. If you are rooming with someone, please indicate with whom.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. *Bigkerm* ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy 
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

.


> *Folks, use the "Reply with Quote when you make yourself bold...otherwise, you keep "un-bolding" the rest of us!  *


1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. *Bigkerm* ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. *Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> .Folks, use the "Reply with Quote when you make yourself bold...otherwise, you keep "un-bolding" the rest of us!


Dammit, Dave!!  :r

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. *Bigkerm* ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah I completely F*&@ed this one up.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Yeah I completely F*&@ed this one up.


It's all good Brother....can't wait to herf in February, unless we can get something together sooner.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> It's all good Brother....can't wait to herf in February, unless we can get something together sooner.


did somebody say "herf"?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> did somebody say "herf"?


Oh....I said it, alright...and I will say it again. Herf.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Oh....I said it, alright...and I will say it again. Herf.


:dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)

Tom,
Thanks for keeping this organized.

Folks, need all to update.
Would like to give the hotels a final, closer count.

Also,
Can we narrow this down to two hotels?
We have lower end Best Western, Slightly higher Hampton Inn and lots up Embassy Suites.
Prices, $129, $169 and $189 respectively.

Sending PMs to all out of towners on this list.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

how much are the rooms at "Casa Del Blueface"?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Blueface said:


> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> 3. Blueface Sr.
> 4. Blueface Jr.
> 5. jmcrawf1
> ...


As for the hotel, I don't care which.:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Coming is still up in tha air for me!! But If I do make the trip the lower end Best Western works for me  I'm still waiting for a few things to pan out before i start booking flights and hotles


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dux said:


> Coming is still up in tha air for me!! But If I do make the trip the lower end Best Western works for me  I'm still waiting for a few things to pan out before i start booking flights and hotles


No problem.
Doug, just don't sit to long on it.
Flights get tougher as the season nears.
Hotels become an impossibility during that time frame if you wait too long.
I'd say we have until the end of November max to find a room and between now and then, the rates will gradually go up as they book solid.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Blueface said:


> No problem.
> Doug, just don't sit to long on it.
> Flights get tougher as the season nears.
> Hotels become an impossibility during that time frame if you wait too long.
> I'd say we have until the end of November max to find a room and between now and then, the rates will gradually go up as they book solid.


I should know where I will be by the end of october


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy 
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox (*ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Carlos,

I'm still on the "GO" list. Place to stay is already taken care of for me. Not sure if the misses is coming or not.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Celeste wants to see the girls again,we'll be trying to book..


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I will not require a room. My parents are 10 minutes away and I can't pass up free room and board


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Considering its proximity to TW, I've gotta vote for the Best Western. Would rather stay at the Embassy Suites if rides can be worked out tho.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee) (No Room needed, staying with Parents)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy 
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox (*ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee) (No Room needed, staying with Parents)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy 
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox (*ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)*
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
*14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)*
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox *
62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. suprise guest (71.7%)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)



Blueface said:


> *Tom,
> Thanks for keeping this organized*


 



Blueface said:


> Folks, need all to update.
> Would like to give the hotels a final, closer count.
> 
> Also,
> ...


Booked my flight today!! :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Those needing hotel rooms, in *BOLD*
Those not needing a room, Underlined.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
*40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)*
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox * (ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)
62. zemekone (71.7%)

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Considering its proximity to TW, I've gotta vote for the Best Western. Would rather stay at the Embassy Suites if rides can be worked out tho.


A couple have expressed interest in the Embassy Suites.
Don't blame you.

I will try to nail down a price per service to the herf from the car service company they use. They like my wife so they will give us a good deal (that just opened me to some puns, I am ready).
Worse case scenario, can't be more than a $15 cab ride, if the driver takes the wrong turns for about an hour or so.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Carlos..Is there a Marriott close?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

If I come, I reckon I'll need a place to stay. I still won't know whether I can make it for a little while. Not sure if that warrants bolding or not.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Hey Carlos..Is there a Marriott close?


There is a courtyard by Marriott. I recall it being around $219.

There is also a two property Marriott owned - Springhill Suites and forget what they call the other. They wanted $219.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> If I come, I reckon I'll need a place to stay. I still won't know whether I can make it for a little while. Not sure if that warrants bolding or not.


No excuses.
You better come.
How many times have I been in Dallas? Oops, Ft. Worth?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Blueface said:


> No excuses.
> You better come.
> How many times have I been in Dallas? Oops, Ft. Worth?


Dallas/ Ft. Worth........Minneapolis/ St. Paul............Kansas city Kansas/ Kansas city Missouri............Cincinnati/ Newport...........Miami/ Ft. Lauderdale. What's in a name anyway.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Dallas/ Ft. Worth........Minneapolis/ St. Paul............Kansas city Kansas/ Kansas city Missouri............Cincinnati/ Newport...........Miami/ Ft. Lauderdale. What's in a name anyway.


Skip,
They seem to have some hang ups with that in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area.
Dallas seems to be a bastard child.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Skip,
> They seem to have some hang ups with that in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area.
> Dallas seems to be a bastard child.


You mean the Fort Worth/Dallas area, right?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those needing hotel rooms, in BOLD
Those not needing a room, Underlined.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)
11. RPB67
12. Icehog3
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)
23. squid
24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)
42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy 
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox (ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)
62. zemekone (71.7%)

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Those needing hotel rooms, in *BOLD*
> Those not needing a room, Underlined.
> 
> 1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
> ...


Keep them coming.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:tu:bl


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Those needing hotel rooms, in *BOLD*
Those not needing a room, Underlined.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
*40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)*
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox *(ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)
62. zemekone (71.7%)

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> There is a courtyard by Marriott. I recall it being around $219.
> 
> There is also a two property Marriott owned - Springhill Suites and forget what they call the other. They wanted $219.


which one should i stay at? closest for convienence...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> which one should i stay at? closest for convienence...


They are all half a dozen of one or six of the other as they are in the same general area in Boca Raton.

In Boca Raton, in the general town area, you have:
Marriott
Courtyard by Marriott
Springhill Suites by Marriott
TownPlace Suites by Marriott

Off the beaten path, next to the executive airport, all alone on the highway service road, you have:
Residence Inn by Marriott

Hope that helps.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Whatever hotel that we stay at, 2-3 people can catch a ride with me and the wife, from the hotel to the herf,pre-herf,ect. My wife will probably go to Coconut Creek Casino for a couple of hours, while I'm at the herf, there's only so much cigar smoke she can take. And any other wife(s)/girlfriend(s) are more than welcome to go with her. 
So like I said, more than enough room in my car.:ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for helping sir..


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Blueface said:


> They are all half a dozen of one or six of the other as they are in the same general area in Boca Raton.
> 
> In Boca Raton, in the general town area, you have:
> Marriott
> ...


If you chose Marriott, send me a pm and I will try to get you a friends and family rate. No promises except I will put it in the computer and see what pops up for rates.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Carlos - I don't know if it is worth mentioning that ORBITZ has the best western in deerfield at $123 a night for that time period. Not much difference but might be worth mentioning! :2
As a package with a flight it came down even more.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I will know soon if I need a hotel for the herf. Hopefully early next week. Thanks again Carlos for doing all the leg work!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Carlos - I don't know if it is worth mentioning that ORBITZ has the best western in deerfield at $123 a night for that time period. Not much difference but might be worth mentioning! :2
> As a package with a flight it came down even more.


Wow!
That is a better deal than the group offer.
Will let the contact know.
Thanks.

I am going to call all three properties and give them the group name.
Don't think that will change much as price goes.
You guys can then call whichever of the three you like.
I will use the group name "CS".
Will post as soon as done so all can start calling.
They will probably want your credit card within a month or so at most as then rooms get booked solid.
Will advise.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tristan said:


> I will know soon if I need a hotel for the herf. Hopefully early next week. Thanks again Carlos for doing all the leg work!


Yes you will .........


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Those needing hotel rooms, in *BOLD*
Those not needing a room, Underlined.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
*40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)*
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox *(ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)
62. zemekone (71.7%)

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll be coming...and will need a hotel room; BUT, still trying to convince the wife to accompany me on the trip. If she isn't going to drive down with me, then....I'd be more than willing to share a room with someone. If i get someone to share the room with me, I hope you don't mind if I'm a smoker. :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

squid said:


> I'll be coming...and will need a hotel room; BUT, still trying to convince the wife to accompany me on the trip. If she isn't going to drive down with me, then....I'd be more than willing to share a room with someone. If i get someone to share the room with me, I hope you don't mind if I'm a smoker. :ss


Squid, it would be great to meet you in person. Im trying to get there. I have a condo - no room needed. Just trying to verify schedule with work and wife. The wife wants to join me, but she is a nonsmoker. So, I am trying to get out on my own! More to come soon...........


----------



## fpkjr (Mar 6, 2006)

Those needing hotel rooms, in *BOLD*
Those not needing a room, Underlined.

1. 2. Blueface (& Mrs Blueface)
3. Blueface Sr.
4. Blueface Jr.
5. jmcrawf1 
6. Made in Dade
7. cigar_040
8. M1903A1
*9. & 10. snkbyt (& Mrs Snkbyt)*
11. RPB67
*12. Icehog3*
13. Mr.Maduro
14 .15. SaltyMcGee (+ Mrs. McGee)
16. ATLHarp
17. akatora + mrs. akatora
18. n3uka (maybe?)
19. 20. Tristan (& Danielle)
*21. 22. Mr.& Mrs.TriShield(pending ok from Mrs.)*
23. squid
*24. DriftyGypsy (maybe) --> Need Room, willing to share if G/F doesn't come*
25. Madurofan
26. Hollywood!!
27. 28. 29. 30. Cigartoyz (+3)
31. Croatan (maybe)
32. 33. Ron1YY & Mrs.Ron1YY
*34. Bigkerm ( will need a roomate,PM me if interested)*
35. Harruculo
36. Rock Star
37. Mrs.Rock Star
38. CobraSkip
39. cousteux
*40. & 41. mikey202(& Mrs.Mikey202)*
*42. RenoB (road trip!) - Lookin' for a roomy *
43. 44. txdyna65 (& Mrs. txdyna65)
45. 46. fireman43 (& Mrs. fireman43)
*47. Jbailey (maybe) looking into flights*
48. J6ppc (maybe)
49. Ms. J6ppc (maybe)
50. Nely
*51. tchariya (need room...but will pitch a tent on the beach)*
52. 53. Replicant_Argent & Mrs.Replicant_Argent
54. MiamiE (The Legend)
*55. Addiction (need at least 1 room, may turn into 2)*
56. Dux/Doug Anything is possible
57. & 58. itstim (& brother mike)
59. The Professor (maybe)
*60 & 61. opusxox & Mrs. xox *(ready to book one room today! Hampton Inn or Embassy Suites are my choice)
62. zemekone (71.7%)

62. zemekone (71.7%)
63. Seanohue (pending Kiwi goes)
64. suprise guest (71.7%)
65. suprise guest (71.7%)
66. suprise guest (71.7%)
67. *fpkjr*


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Squid, it would be great to meet you in person. Im trying to get there. I have a condo - no room needed. Just trying to verify schedule with work and wife. The wife wants to join me, but she is a nonsmoker. So, I am trying to get out on my own! More to come soon...........


Wow....a condo! Awesome!!!! Mine's a nonsmoker and right now DOESN't want to go...for that reason. I thought it would be a nice trip for the two of us, but, I think she knows that there want be a lot of "us" time....so, I'm bout ready to go it on my own! Omowasu...Looking forward to getting down that way and meeting you and the others! Of course, with Pepin himself going...this is one that I definitely do not want to miss! :chk


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK guys.
Need to finalize this week.

Based on numbers, to ensure we get the rate quoted and to make it easier for folks to get to and from the herf, I think one hotel is best and the Best Western is the way to go.

Since my wife works at Embassy Suites, I can always get the room at the quoted rate for any wishing to stay there.
Just PM me now so I can make arrangements for you to get the rate when you call.

I will contact Best Western by the end of the week and finalize.
Anyone set on the Hampton Inn for the middle of the road rate, let know and I can call them to see if they will still honor that rate for a less than promised number of folks.

Once I contact the Best Western, will PM all to advise to call and reserve your rooms under the "CS" group name.

Sit tight a few more days but don't hesitate once I advise you as rooms in South Florida in February are very much in demand.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

What's shaking on this Carlos? I have an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

opusxox said:


> What's shaking on this Carlos? I have an itchy trigger finger.


:tpd:

If I make another cigar purchase I'm gonna hafta cancel MMH III, don't let THAT happen :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

UPDATE

Please Read

Just got off the phone with the Best Western.
We will be going under the group name "CS".

I mentioned Michelle's comments relative to the internet rates on Orbitz and although that involves a small inventory of less desriable rooms, they are willing to extend the rate to us for the rooms they were originally going to assign to us.

That said, rate down to $125 per night.
That is a steal that time of the year in South Florida.
You can check in anywhere from Wednesday, checking out that Sunday for this rate.
If you want any other arrangements, please advise them when you call.

They will provide me with a link for discounted airfare that I will be posting later.

They will be providing me with a document to confirm dates, rate, etc.
Once I receive that, will advise to go ahead and book the rooms and will provide hotel number.

Stay tuned...................


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

now we're talking :tu..............thanks bro



Blueface said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Please Read
> 
> ...


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

anything new Carlos? Yes Im impatient


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> anything new Carlos? Yes Im impatient


:tpd:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> anything new Carlos? Yes Im impatient





opusxox said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:
:ss

Can't wait for this herf!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Tristan said:


> :tpd:
> :ss
> 
> Can't wait for this herf!


you'll have to wait like the rest of us


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> you'll have to wait like the rest of us


WHAT? You mean you can't lend me a time machine so I can fast forward time?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Any updates on this? Starting to worry whether this can be pulled off on time. Season is coming fast.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

opusxox said:


> Any updates on this? Starting to worry whether this can be pulled off on time. Season is coming fast.


:tpd: Not to micro-manage, but I'm getting nervous about making reservations in time. Especially with airfare booked and paid for.

We appreciate all your efforts Carlos!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

UPDATE

*Please read carefully*​
I was getting nervous too, so I took matters into my own hands with Carlos' permission.

We have a group rate of $125 per night at the Best Western in Deerfield Beach. It is in their system now under the group name of CS (no periods). You may call 954-570-8888 and press 0 to get a reservationist.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask for Kim at extension 571. All I know is that I have a reservation.

Get your reservations in soon as the season is indeed approaching rapidly.

Ready, Set, GO!!!!!


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

RenoB said:


> UPDATE
> 
> *Please read carefully*​
> I was getting nervous too, so I took matters into my own hands with Carlos' permission.
> ...


*I just booked for the 8th and 9th and they gave it to me for &79.99 a night!*


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

room reservation made for 7,8,9.................herf on


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Room booked 8th-9th-10th.

Can't wait!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Reservation booked February 6-10. I can't wait to herf! Thanks Rob and Carlos for etching the final details in stone!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Reservation booked February 6-10. I can't wait to herf! Thanks Rob and Carlos for etching the final details in stone!


Cool Moe Dee!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

opusxox said:


> *I just booked for the 8th and 9th and they gave it to me for &79.99 a night!*


Are you staying in their broom cupboard??:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump.

Some need this info.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Okay, I am only staying for Friday night and Matt had to back out for personal reason. No problem there, but I will open it up to others. Does anyone need a bed for that night at BW? Let me know. if not, no biggie. :cb

T


----------

